

The Role of Color in Marketing  - zerop
http://socialmediatoday.com/pamdyer/1401166/role-color-marketing-infographics

======
brilliantday
There are so many studies of colors and their effects to the minds and
behaviors of consumers. This post is co-related with this article:
[http://smallbiztrends.com/2013/04/psychology-of-color-
infogr...](http://smallbiztrends.com/2013/04/psychology-of-color-
infographic.html)

If this is true, I'm thinking that Hacker News has color orange on their logo,
so maybe they are calling for action for their members, or maybe not.

